# Burstner Owners Club (trying to join)



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, can any Burstner Club member help. I am trying to follow up our application to the club as my cheque has not been presented yet & we are keen to book the Northern motorhome Show & meet other members of the club. Does any one have a contact number I can call, or alternatively could someone contact me? Many thanks Barry & Janet 
[email protected]


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Barry and Janet,

Sorry, I can't help, with your question - but...

Unless the e-mail address shown is a "disposable" one, or you desperately want to be spammed incessantly, then may I respectfully suggest that you ask a moderator to remove it from open forum.


Regards,
John


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Barry & Janet

The owners club website has an application form. See here for a link.

They are a friendly bunch, so don't hesitate to apply.

Sandy


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Sandy, thanks for replying. I filled in the application form shown on your link and sent it off to the London address around the 8th. I know these things can take a little while but as my cheque has not been presented I just want to make sure our membership application has been received. I also want to book the MH show, but need a membership number. Regards Barry & Janet


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

The membership secretary is a Simon Sutton tel: 01773 856901 or [email protected]. 
Taken from the june newsletter.
Hope this helps!
Derek


----------

